# Painting with light.



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Again Bryan beach.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow !! That's a stunner of a photo.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a Whopper of a picture! I really like this one.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Fred, I think you have out done yourself!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Yall, I really appreciate the kind comments.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW Fred...that is a wall hanger for sure...


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

If you don't already get it, go out and get the TPWD magazine for this month. It has a ton of pics in it this month that are similar and I would say this one should have been in it.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Wow! The purple and yellow really pops!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys for the kind comments. I really appreciate it.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

fred a perfect 10 again!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks a bunch buddy, This one might have to go to the art walk.


----------

